# Smokey brownnn/purple FOTD



## mistella (Oct 18, 2007)

.........


----------



## Distinque (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 18, 2007)

you are so PRETTY i love that look


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 18, 2007)

very beautiful combo =) looks so good on you!


----------



## masad (Oct 18, 2007)

wowww 
you look really beautiful


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

You look gorgeous, and I love your hair.


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

you look stunning!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Oct 18, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.

Echoing what everyone else has said.


----------



## Jot (Oct 18, 2007)

totally stunning


----------



## pichima (Oct 18, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Oct 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! And it really does bring out your eyes!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 18, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful...your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy heck- you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2007)

very sultry!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Oct 18, 2007)

you look SO amazing... very beautiful!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 18, 2007)

You are so great with color placement.  This is superb.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful as usual.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 18, 2007)

*Stunning!*


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 18, 2007)

You look amazing. This is a beautiful look for you. Wow!


----------



## Joss (Oct 18, 2007)

Stunning !


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 18, 2007)

*~*Stunning...I really love the smokey brown!!!!*~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 18, 2007)

That's HOT!


----------



## karrieleigh (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful look! You look amazing


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 18, 2007)

girl u are so cute...i love it..like a natural smokey eye


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 18, 2007)

You are stunning!!! I love all your looks


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## makeupprincess (Oct 18, 2007)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG, totally gorgeous!!! love how the MU brings out your eyes!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 18, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HOT!


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful, classy look!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful look. I love it.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 18, 2007)

sexy nudes!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 18, 2007)

omg ur like the most gorgeous person i've ever seen!!! nd i luv ur fotd's


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you a model??? If not, book an agent - STAT!  You're absolutely breath-taking!  I would love to see a tut on this look, Lord knows I can't dupe it, but i'd sure try!


----------



## devin (Oct 18, 2007)

you are beautiful!


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 19, 2007)

fabulous as always! btw, i love your ring! your man has good taste!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Oct 19, 2007)

omg your soo gorgeous!!! and those cheekbones!! a models dream..


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 19, 2007)

you're super beautiful, and I always love your fotds


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) I love the eyes


----------



## BlackOrchid_868 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Gorgeous!!! Smokey brown eyes and that lipstick looks great.*

*xoxoxo.*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

I really like this look.  Beautiful.  No, it's freaking gorgeous.


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 22, 2007)

Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## MACisME (Oct 23, 2007)

it does bring out ur eyes =) gorgeous


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 23, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 23, 2007)

beautiful !!!


----------



## Misty (Oct 24, 2007)

I love it! Tutorial?


----------



## snowkei (Oct 24, 2007)

so pretty I love it


----------



## Anita (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow...very beautiful!  Tutorial please!


----------



## msshic (Oct 24, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## kendra (Oct 24, 2007)

i am in love with you... you are fucking BEAUTIFUL.
love that eyeshadow.
so update on the contacts.. went to try them on.. were gorrgeous.
i was sold on them.
until my eye doctor informed me they were to be thrown out every two weeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very saddening!


----------



## luvsic (Oct 25, 2007)

that is one kickin smokey eye! very pretty


----------



## aalore (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow you are stunning!


----------



## mistella (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_i am in love with you... you are fucking BEAUTIFUL.
love that eyeshadow.
so update on the contacts.. went to try them on.. were gorrgeous.
i was sold on them.
until my eye doctor informed me they were to be thrown out every two weeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very saddening!_

 
hey kendra! Yea, every 2 weeks.. but I thought that was the standard? i can tell when its almost a couple weeks with my contacts cuz they start feeling dry and itchy. they go in your eye and its not good if you wear them for too long, so its not too bad. you should get them!

oh and a box of 6 singles is around $30, which isnt too bad


----------



## bebixlove (Oct 25, 2007)

you should do a tutorial!


----------



## kendra (Oct 25, 2007)

ditto on the contacts
mine are good for about a month though
but this overall has to be my favorite look!
so smokey and gorgeous 
i always oogle over your looks.
you should think of doing a tutorial for this one!


----------



## saniyairshad (Oct 25, 2007)

u r stunning, wow...i love ur hair and ur have flawlessly gorgeous skin<3


----------



## lynnda (Oct 25, 2007)

You are stunning!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 25, 2007)

looks great on you!


----------



## makeupfirst (Nov 2, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!


----------

